# Partizioni: Dimensionamento

## Zievatron

Il manuale suggerisce:

Boot  32MB

Swap 512MB

Queste dimensioni sono da considerarsi ottimali in ogni caso, o variano secondo la configurazione?

Io, ad esempio, sto installando Gentoo su un pc con mobo Asus Chipset AMD/ATI 690G, CPU Sempron3200+, 2GB RAM 800Mhz e, almeno per ora, senza scheda grafica (mi accontento dell'SB600 che c'è sulla mobo).

E' possibile che, in appresso, voglia installare sullo stesso disco altri OS.

Boot e Swap vanno bene così, o mi conviene dimensionarle diversamente?

La terza partizione, Root, sarei propenso a farla di soli 5GB in modo da poterla facilmente copiare su un normale DVD.

Faccio bene, o poi quando non basta e devo farne altre potrei andare incontro a dei problemi?

P.S.: Non è che mi manca lo spazio disco. Sono 160GB vuoti, non ho installato ancora niente. E' che partizioni grosse mi spaventano per operazioni tipo deframmentazioni e backup.    :Shocked: 

----------

## ginsoak

 *Quote:*   

> Queste dimensioni sono da considerarsi ottimali in ogni caso, o variano secondo la configurazione? 

 

Il manuale fornisce solamente un esempio, è chiaro che dipende da come hai intenzione di effettuare l'installazione. Infatti non è detto che tu abbia bisogno solo delle tre partizioni a cui il manuale si riferisce, potresti ad esempio voler creare una partizione da montare in /etc oppure /var, e così via.

 *Quote:*   

> Io, ad esempio, sto installando Gentoo su un pc con mobo Asus Chipset AMD/ATI 690G, CPU Sempron3200+, 2GB RAM 800Mhz e, almeno per ora, senza scheda grafica (mi accontento dell'SB600 che c'è sulla mobo).
> 
> E' possibile che, in appresso, voglia installare sullo stesso disco altri OS.
> 
> Boot e Swap vanno bene così, o mi conviene dimensionarle diversamente? 

 

Tradizione vuole che la partizione di swap sia almeno il doppio della dimensione della RAM. Questo aveva senso fino a una decina di anni fa; una partizione di swap di 1-2 GB è più che accettabile.

La partizione di boot deve ospitare solamente il boot loader, 32 MB sono sufficienti.

 *Quote:*   

> La terza partizione, Root, sarei propenso a farla di soli 5GB in modo da poterla facilmente copiare su un normale DVD.
> 
> Faccio bene, o poi quando non basta e devo farne altre potrei andare incontro a dei problemi? 

 

Se nella partizione di root hai intenzione di far risiedere anche la tua home directory allora potresti aver bisogno di più spazio per tutti i dati hai intenzione di salvarci. Un'installazione di un OS potrebbe occupare pochissimo o moltissimo spazio, dipende da quanti e quali programmi vorrai installare.

 *Quote:*   

> Non è che mi manca lo spazio disco. Sono 160GB vuoti, non ho installato ancora niente. E' che partizioni grosse mi spaventano per operazioni tipo deframmentazioni e backup.

 

Le partizioni che si basano su file system extended non necessitano di deframmentazione. Le dimensioni dei backup invece dipendono dalla quantità di dati che intendi salvare, non dalla dimensione della partizione su cui risiedono.

----------

## djinnZ

Per iniziare leggi questo thread, è lunghetto ma se ne discute anche troppo delle partizioni e dei filesystem.

In linea di massima fai conto che il sistema prende dagli 8 ai 15 GB (quindi io mi tengo su 20) poi c'è il portage che ha i suoi problemi di frammentazione e spazio sprecato e le dir temporanee che per me conviene sempre mettere da parte. La home con tutta l'immondizia che effettivamente è insostituibile separata e grande quanto più puoi.

Se non pensi di usare root su raid o su lvm per esempio la /boot separata è quasi ridondante, la root "pura" non comprende /usr e /opt etc.

Nulla di complicato ma c'è molto da dire e tanto su cui puoi riflettere solo tu che dovresti sapere cosa intendi farci con il computer.

La swap puoi farla grande quanto vuoi l'approccio più comune è pari alla ram installata per meno di 1 GB, 1 GB fino a 2 GB e non più di 2 GB da 4 a salire. Con le solite eccezioni.

 *ginsoak wrote:*   

> Le partizioni che si basano su file system extended non necessitano di deframmentazione.

 sbagliato, la deframmentazione serve solo che è uno script abbastanza semplice e non è necessario farlo ogni due giorni come per altri caricaturali OS

----------

## ginsoak

 *Quote:*   

> la deframmentazione serve solo che è uno script abbastanza semplice e non è necessario farlo ogni due giorni come per altri caricaturali OS

 

Non dico che i file system extended non subiscano nessun tipo di frammentazione, ma è talmente minima da poter essere trascurata. Un OS installato da un paio d'anni potrebbe raggiungere un livello di framentazione attorno al 5% e stabilizzarsi su questo livello.

Quello che fa portage sinceramente non lo so, ma se come dici tu influisce sulla frammentazione del disco bisognerebbe riflettere sull'opportunità di migliorare questo sistema che svaluta la bontà del file system extended che, non c'è bisogno di dirlo, può essere considerato il più robusto e affidabile tra quelli della sua generazione.

----------

## !ico

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La swap puoi farla grande quanto vuoi l'approccio più comune è pari alla ram installata per meno di 1 GB, 1 GB fino a 2 GB e non più di 2 GB da 4 a salire. Con le solite eccezioni.
> 
> 

 

Questa roba non l'ho mai capita: a parte il fatto che io con 1G di ram non swappo mai, non dovrebbe diminuire lo spazio dedicato alla swap con l'aumentare della ram?   :Confused: 

Evidentemente c'e' qualche funzione della swap che mi sfugge..   :Embarassed: 

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

Ti serve come parafulmine. Se hai 1G e di norma non ne usi più del 75% è una buona idea avere una quantità doppia di memoria a disposizione. In realtà per determinare la swap dovresti misurare la quantità di ram effettivamente usata e le eventuali punte massime. Il metodo che ho indicato è solo un'idea che in genere si mostra sicura più che valida.

@ginsoak bontà di ext3?! rischi davvero di scatenare un flame. Non è male ma nella mia esperienza reiser 3.6 e xfs sono infinitamente superiori sia per affidabilità che per prestazioni (i rovesci della medaglia dei due li ho evidenziati già troppe volte).

----------

## ginsoak

Ripeto, tra quelli della sua generazione...

----------

## Zievatron

[quote="djinnZ"]Per iniziare leggi questo thread, è lunghetto ma se ne discute anche troppo delle partizioni e dei filesystem.

...il sistema prende dagli 8 ai 15 GB (quindi io mi tengo su 20) poi c'è il portage che ha i suoi problemi di frammentazione e spazio sprecato e le dir temporanee che per me conviene sempre mettere da parte. La home con tutta l'immondizia che effettivamente è insostituibile separata e grande quanto più puoi.

Se non pensi di usare root su raid o su lvm per esempio la /boot separata è quasi ridondante, la root "pura" non comprende /usr e /opt etc.

Ho dato un'occhiata aquel thread, ma è troppo per leggerlo tutto   :Sad: 

Una root "pura" come sarebbe, cioè cosa contiene e, soprattutto cosa resta fuori?

Io sarei propenso a fare, oltre a Boot e Swap, una partizione di solo sistema operativo (è questo che si intende per root pura?), una per programmi, una per documenti, una per portage e dir temporanee.

Non mi è chiaro a cosa corrispondono esattamente home /usr e /opt, figuriamoci quell'etc.

Posso avere qualche chiarimento, oppure, dove leggo?

----------

## djinnZ

 :Cool:  leggi, leggi che ti fa bene.  :Laughing: 

La root base contiene /dev /bin /sbin /lib /etc /tmp e con il tempo si è aggiunta anche /var (/proc e /sys sono più specifiche oltre che pseudofilesystem e /root potrebbe anche essere opzionale). Questo è quanto serve a far girare i serivizi base e l'init; insomma la roba che va nel runlevel boot per capirci.

Su queste poi puoi montare /usr /opt (che contengono i programmi) e /home nei runlevel di multiutenza, ovvero il runlevel default.

Se non hai esigenze particolari conviene fare sempre una partizione per swap (anche condivisa), una partizione per la root e una partizione per home.

Per evitare problemi di frammentazione con il portage e /tmp (od anche /var) puoi portartele da parte. Se poi hai più dischi, vuoi giocare con l'opzione noexec al mount, vuoi distribuire il carico o vuoi arrivare a precise condizioni in relazione ai possibili fault usi un partizionamento complesso.

Il mio portatile ha un disco da 80 partizionato con 1GB swap, 4 GB /tmp, 4GB windows, 20 GB windows, 20 GB /, 10 GB home e /usr/portage/distfiles|packages ed il resto condiviso tra i due sistemi.

Sul server la ho fatta molto più complicata ma li ho 8 dischi su cui giocare.

----------

## ckx3009

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> sbagliato, la deframmentazione serve solo che è uno script abbastanza semplice e non è necessario farlo ogni due giorni come per altri caricaturali OS

 

anche a me dissero che non serve sulle partizioni ext.

come si usa questo script di cui parli?

----------

## djinnZ

Lo si cerca e lo si lancia da root, funziona decentemente sia su ext2/3 che su reiser (un buon backup è d'obbligo).

Personalmente lo ho usato solo un paio di volte, dopo almeno sei mesi di lavoro.

Ovviamente la frammetazione su linux si ha solo in caso si acceda in scrittura con append() e simili. Se per esempio hai un programma che legge il file originario, ne scrrive uno nuovo e cancella il vecchio o hai una partizione dove metti e togli file senza modificarli, non c'è frammentazione a meno che non manchi lo spazio (il sistema è abbastanza intelligente da evitare di spezzettare i file che crea).

Da questo l'equivoco.

----------

## Zievatron

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  leggi, leggi che ti fa bene. 
> 
> 

 

Non è reperibile una versione in italiano?   :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  e /home nei runlevel di multiutenza, ovvero il runlevel default.
> 
> Se non hai esigenze particolari conviene fare sempre una partizione per swap (anche condivisa), una partizione per la root e una partizione per home.
> ...

 

Mi interessano la multiutenza ed il multiOS, ma ho un disco solo e mi interessa confinare effetti di deframmentazione. Quanto alle altre cose con cui parli di giocare, non so neanche cosa sono   :Confused: 

Se ho capito bene, la swap ed anche qualcos'altro possono essere condivise tra più sistemi?

Cos'altro e come si fa?

Il mio partizionamento, allora dovrebbe essere:

- 1. Boot

- 2. Swap (da condividere con altri sistemi)

- 3. Root

- 4. Home (cosa va in home, oltre ai file creati dagli utenti?)

- 5. una partizione per /usr e /opt

- 6. una partizione per confinare la deframmentazione, e quindi per il portage /var (cos'è var?) e /tmp. (posso far arrivare quì i file temporanei anche di altri sistemi?)

- 7.:n. altre per altri sistemi.

Se partiziono così, 3., 6., di quanto spazio hanno bisogno?

La 5. e la 6. come le indico?

4., 5. e 6., quali caratteristiche devono avere?

Scusa le domande a raffica, ma ne so ancora poco e sono molto insicuro sul partizionamento.  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Ti serve come parafulmine. Se hai 1G e di norma non ne usi più del 75% è una buona idea avere una quantità doppia di memoria a disposizione. In realtà per determinare la swap dovresti misurare la quantità di ram effettivamente usata e le eventuali punte massime. Il metodo che ho indicato è solo un'idea che in genere si mostra sicura più che valida..

 

Non so: io ho sempre tenuto uno schemino del tipo:

256MB -> 512MB (e se il disco lo permette, anche 1GB)

512 -> 1GB (ho il doppio della possibile paginazione, che mi serve di piu' ?)

1GB -> 1GB (se ho spazio da sprecare 2GB, ma non usero' mai tutta la ram, e avere l'equivalente della paginazione mi sembra ok*)

2GB -> 2GB (e non se ne parla proprio di dargliene di piu': i miei dati hanno bisogno di spazio   :Twisted Evil:  )

diciamo che, in generale, mi tengo uguale alla ram dal giga in su, proprio per evitare problemi nel caso il sistema volesse swappare l'intero contenuto della ram  :Wink: 

* ovvio che parlo di un fisso: su un portatile devo considerare anche lo spazio per l'hibernazione o la sospensione

Coda

----------

## Zievatron

Uh! Siete andati tutti in vacanza e non si collega nessuno che mi possa rispondere e sciogliere le ultime (si fa per dire) incertezze?

----------

## crisandbea

 *Zievatron wrote:*   

> Uh! Siete andati tutti in vacanza e non si collega nessuno che mi possa rispondere e sciogliere le ultime (si fa per dire) incertezze?

 

l'incertezza sulla swap credo ti abbia già risposto djinnz ovvero:

 *Quote:*   

> La swap puoi farla grande quanto vuoi l'approccio più comune è pari alla ram installata per meno di 1 GB, 1 GB fino a 2 GB e non più di 2 GB da 4 a salire.

 

quindi hai 2GB di ram fai proprio se vuoi esagerare 2GB di swap, anche se difficilmente la userai.....

ciauz

----------

## djinnZ

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> nel caso il sistema volesse swappare l'intero contenuto della ram

 Sei sicuro di lavorare su linux? Queste sono cose che capitano su quell'altro sistema inoperativo. Diciamo che ti serve se pensi di compilare in ram fetenzie come wxwidget.

@Zievatron: Dopo quindici giorni di bestemmie e la "gradita" sorpresa del rinvio della scadenza delle dichiarazioni (quando ormai avevo già fatto il lavoraccio, tanto per farmi penare ancora più a lungo dietro ai controlli del piffero e rinviare la trasmissione per prudenza al nuovo ultimo giorno utile) ho ben pensato di prendermi qualche giorno di pausa. Tanto mi sa che le ferie sono andate anche per quest'anno.

Come partizionamento sul mio portatile (HD 80 GB) uso:

1 - estesa: swap 1 GB, var&tmp 3 GB, windozz Z: (per Doc&settings) 1 GB

2 - windozz C: 20 GB

3 - root 20 GB

4 - windozz Y: spazio rimanente, per i documenti condivisi

sulla root c'è anche un file di 3GB per il portage montato come loop

appena ho tempo riformatto tutto e diventa

1 - estesa: swap 1 GB, var&tmp 3 GB, windozz Z: (per Doc&settings) 1 GB

2 - windozz C: 20 GB

3 - slice: 18 GB root, 1 GB home,  512 MB /var/db , 2GB swap 

4 - windozz Y: per i documenti condivisi spazio rimanente

o qualcosa del genere. Considera che ritengo necessario montare home e la dir dei documenti con noexec e /var/db la voglio al sicuro da sconquassi (in realtà c'è anche /etc/portage ma sono mie idiosincrasie).

Semplice e banale. La usr e la opt separate servono per ambiti più complessi.

----------

## Zievatron

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ...

 

Scusa djinnZ, credo di non aver capito la tua risposta.

Potresti rispondere in modo più specifico alle mie domande?

O.K. per le partizioni Boot e Swap, perchè ho l'esempio anche sul manuale, ma per suddividere il resto in più partizioni non so come devo fare perchè non ho un esempio ad oc di come si fa.

Cioè, so fare le partizioni, in senso stretto, posso farne anche una dozzina, ma sarebbero partizioni ad indovinare perchè non so quali caratteristiche dare e come le devo indicare.

Mi chiederà il sistema, durante l'installazione, dove mettere le sue parti, man mano che le installa, o devo predisporre preventivamente le partizioni in modo che lo capisca da sè?

Mi proponevo, per un disco da 160GB, questa suddivisione:

- 1. Boot

- 2. Swap (da condividere con altri sistemi)

- 3. Root

- 4. Home (cosa va in home, oltre ai file creati dagli utenti?)

- 5. una partizione per /usr e /opt

- 6. una partizione per confinare la deframmentazione, e quindi per il portage /var (cos'è var?) e /tmp. (posso far arrivare quì i file temporanei anche di altri sistemi?)

- 7.:n. altre per altri sistemi.

Se partiziono così, 3., 6., di quanto spazio hanno bisogno?

La 5. e la 6. come le indico?

4., 5. e 6., quali caratteristiche devono avere?

----------

## djinnZ

La frammentazione la puoi anche confinare usando i loop (file usati come partizioni) o usando il filesystem adatto.

Xfs ha un proprio tool integrato per contenere la frammentazione, reiser è quello che ci va più soggetto ma è anche quello che gestisce meglio un considerevole numero di piccoli file, ext3 (ed anche xfs) ti consente di ridurre in maniera opportuna la dimensione dei blocchi ottimizzando lo spazio.

Ti ripeto che /usr e /opt separate sono per casi particolari. Io per esempio le uso sul server che ha 8 dischi in modo tale da contenere il sistema nelle aree più veloci e distribuire il carico tra i tre controller, in alcuni casi usando selinux (mai più una cavolata made in usa) si può decidere di usare delle partizioni dedicate imponendo le label a tutta la partizione per cercare di velocizzarlo.

Per un uso comune la root potrebbe anche essere unica.

Se hai altri sistemi intendendo bsd e simili è una cosa se invece pensi a windozz mi spiace dirti che il bootloader di windozz mal gradisce i partizionamenti complessi e fino ad xp ('zozz a bestia non lo ho ancora avuto sullo stomaco e spero sempre di non doverlo vedere mai... ma dispero che il governo ladro ed imbecille ed i suoi sgherri si astengano dall'impormelo, come in passato) devi tenere la partizione con il sistema entro il settore 1024 (ti chiederai ma se crea sempre megapartizioni uniche come se la cava?! appena il disco è frammentato e pieno a sufficienza te ne accorgi, non sempre ma abbastanza spesso) o l'installer si rifiuterà di proseguire.

Visto che uso sempre la procedura manuale di installazione (quella grafica funziona male ed ha il difetto di complicare le cose dal mio punto di vista, condiviso da tutti i rompiscatole abituali in questo forum) uso fdisk e creo le partizioni, poi le formatto e le monto manualmente.

Visto che sei alle prime armi creati una swap di 2GB se pensi di usare la compilazione in ram (tip nel forum documentazione o plug per emerge sull'overlay dei gechi) o di 1 se non ci pensi.

La tmp e var separata può essere una buona pensata e per un uso normale devi tenere di conto che un sistema pieno (con tanto di server apache, cups, hylafax e quant'altro) si mangia sui 2,5 GB e per compilare mattoni come OOo, mozilla e simili devi avere almeno 3GB liberi, quindi sui 5 è sicuramente più che sufficiente ma 3 vanno benissimo.

Oppure puoi pensare di mettere la tmp (il cui uso ormai è decisamente limitato) in ram e lasciare la var insieme a tutto il resto.

Condividere tmp non dovrebbe comportare gravi problemi con altri sistemi *nix mentre per var ci andrei un attimino più cauto.

In home non  va niente altro oltre ai file creati dagli utenti ovvero l'unica cosa insostituibile nella mia ottica ed ovviamente la puoi anche condividere o puoi pensare di creare una partizione per condividere i soli documenti e te ne freghi di importazioni, bookmarks e simili.

Per portage o usi xfs (c'è un bel thread che spiega come usarlo) o crei un file dal livecd, per esempio di 2GB con dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/gentoo/portage.img ibs=1024 count=20480 , lo formatti con un bel mkfs.quelchetipare -F /mnt/gentoo/portage.img e lo monti con un mount -o loop -t nomefs /mnt/gentoo/portage.img /mnt/gento/usr/portage 

Mi pare semplice.

Ultimo avvertimento, linux non vede di buon occhio più partizioni estese sullo stesso disco ma la root non deve essere in una partizione primaria.

Se poi preferisci strumenti grafici come gparted nulla ti vieta di installare gentoo da una qualsiasi altra live.

----------

## codadilupo

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   nel caso il sistema volesse swappare l'intero contenuto della ram Sei sicuro di lavorare su linux? Queste sono cose che capitano su quell'altro sistema inoperativo. Diciamo che ti serve se pensi di compilare in ram fetenzie come wxwidget.

 

ehehe, diciamo che potrebbero essere retaggi dei primi giorni con linux e del fidarsi è bene, non fidarsi è meglio. Aggiungi poi che ad oggi compilo in ram buona parte dei pacchetti, eh, insomma, magari risulta ridondante, ma non mi trovo male... e posso sempre zappare via un tocco di swap, nel caso rimanessi a corto di spazio  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## djinnZ

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ad oggi compilo in ram buona parte dei pacchetti

 è lo stesso motivo per cui anche avendo 1,5GB di RAM a disposizione per compilare mantengo 1GB di swap su quattro dischi, a stento uso la prima partizione di swap però quando c'era il problema con wxwidget o wxgtk che richiedevano una quantità spropositata di spazio (si impuntavano se c'erano meno di 2GB a disposizione, ma non chiedetemi perchè) sono riuscito a compilare lo stesso.

@zievatron

visto che sei un novellino ti do un consiglio: scaricati zabayon, usala per partizionare e formattare con gparted, scaricati lo stage 3 aggiornato dal sito di robbins e procedi con l'installazione manuale in una shell della live. In assoluto è il metodo più semplice che esista e puoi anche pensare di navigare mentre compila.

Altro consiglio seleziona il profilo desktop e disabilita le use per gnome o kde se non vuoi usare uno dei due desktop.

----------

## lordalbert

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   ad oggi compilo in ram buona parte dei pacchetti è lo stesso motivo per cui anche avendo 1,5GB di RAM a disposizione per compilare mantengo 1GB di swap su quattro dischi, a stento uso la prima partizione di swap però quando c'era il problema con wxwidget o wxgtk che richiedevano una quantità spropositata di spazio (si impuntavano se c'erano meno di 2GB a disposizione, ma non chiedetemi perchè) sono riuscito a compilare lo stesso.
> 
> @zievatron
> 
> visto che sei un novellino ti do un consiglio: scaricati zabayon, usala per partizionare e formattare con gparted, scaricati lo stage 3 aggiornato dal sito di robbins e procedi con l'installazione manuale in una shell della live. In assoluto è il metodo più semplice che esista e puoi anche pensare di navigare mentre compila.
> ...

 

mmm ma che differenza c'è tra lo stage preso dal sito di robbins e quello preso da gentoo?

----------

## djinnZ

al momento attuale che non ti levi la testa con l'upgrade di expat. Non è nient'altro che lo stage 3 creato sulla base dell'attuale albero di portage piuttosto che su quello di qualche mese fa, quindi i pacchetti base sono già più aggiornati.

----------

## Zievatron

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> @zievatron
> 
> visto che sei un novellino ti do un consiglio: scaricati zabayon, usala per partizionare e formattare con gparted, scaricati lo stage 3 aggiornato dal sito di robbins e procedi con l'installazione manuale in una shell della live. In assoluto è il metodo più semplice che esista e puoi anche pensare di navigare mentre compila.
> 
> Altro consiglio seleziona il profilo desktop e disabilita le use per gnome o kde se non vuoi usare uno dei due desktop.

 

Grazie del suggerimento.

Zabayon e gparted come devo usarli?

Cioè, li cerco su internet, li scarico con questo catorcio, ... e poi? Come faccio ad usarli sul PC nuovo e senza soft?

Basta che li metto così come sono su un CD? O anche su una chiavetta?

----------

## codadilupo

 *Zievatron wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*   @zievatron
> 
> visto che sei un novellino ti do un consiglio: scaricati zabayon, usala per partizionare e formattare con gparted, scaricati lo stage 3 aggiornato dal sito di robbins e procedi con l'installazione manuale in una shell della live. In assoluto è il metodo più semplice che esista e puoi anche pensare di navigare mentre compila.
> 
> Altro consiglio seleziona il profilo desktop e disabilita le use per gnome o kde se non vuoi usare uno dei due desktop. 
> ...

 

zabayon è una distro e la usi come una distro  :Wink: 

gparted è un software, del tutto simile ad altri per il partizionamento grafico. Per gparted esiste anche piu' di un livecd, e puoi scaricarti e usare direttamente quello

Coda

----------

## djinnZ

si ma solo zabayon e la live di gentoo ti danno il pieno supporto alla sandbox di portage, usando knoppix dovresti disabilitarla, come da manuale ufficiale.

----------

## Zievatron

Ahh!!

Allora uso la distro live di Zabayon per partizionare con gparted.

Preparato l'HD, metto da parte Zabayon e proseguo l'installazione di Gentoo usando lo stage 3 del sito di robbins.

Ho capito giusto?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

si preparato l'HD (senza cambiare nulla) ti scarichi lo stage 3 dal sito di robbins e continui secondo il manuale. La differenza è che se ti impapocchi puoi andare a cercare lumi su internet con qualcosa di meglio di links (che tra l'altro non è in grado di scaricare i runtime java dal sito della sun).

La usi al posto del cd di gentoo che non è certo il massimo.

----------

## Zievatron

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ... La usi al posto del cd di gentoo che non è certo il massimo.

 

Bhè, ma, allora. Perchè gli sviluppatori di Gentoo non fanno una minimale Zabayon Like?   :Confused: 

----------

## djinnZ

Forse perchè di live ce ne sono a iosa ed il cd di installazione per come è strutturata gentoo non può rappresentare una priorità.

C'è un certo devel italiano che ha ammesso pubblicamente di aver usato suse per installare gentoo... io la ho installata a partire da una non distribuzione (LFS per capirci) partita da una caldera 2.3 ed ora non passo proprio per il cd di installazione...

L'unica cosa che serve è un chroot, funzione base disponibile su qualsiasi linux e giocherellando con il database dei pacchetti si potrebbe anche pensare di installare gentoo direttamente su una distribuzione esistente.

----------

## mrfree

 *Zievatron wrote:*   

> Bhè, ma, allora. Perchè gli sviluppatori di Gentoo non fanno una minimale Zabayon Like?

 

Guarda io a suo tempo provai a suggerire di includere almeno rsync, mi è capitato a volte di dover magari spostare un'installazione gentoo esistente... ma evidentemente non l'hanno ritenuto necessario, nel cd 2008.0 non c'è: ho dovuto trasferire il binario di rsync da un'altra installazione della stessa arch via scp e utilizzare quello... mah   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Zievatron

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> @zievatron
> 
> visto che sei un novellino ti do un consiglio: scaricati zabayon, usala per partizionare e formattare con gparted, scaricati lo stage 3 aggiornato dal sito di robbins e procedi con l'installazione manuale in una shell della live.

 

Ho scaricato Sabayon (è con la "S" e non con la "Z". Mi ci è voluto un po' per capirlo, ma ci sono arrivato   :Very Happy:  ) ed ho preparato il live CD.

Ho dato un'occhiata al sito di robbins, ma qual'è esattamente il file che devo scaricare?

Io devo usare gentoo con un Sempron3200+

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Zievatron

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 

 

Riflettendo un po', non dovrebbe essere questo? stage3-amd64-2008.06.17.tar.bz2

----------

## crisandbea

 *Zievatron wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*    
> 
> Riflettendo un po', non dovrebbe essere questo? stage3-amd64-2008.06.17.tar.bz2

 

no perchè non è un pc a 64bit  ma è un athlon-xp(Sempron 3200)... quindi va bene quello consigliato da djinnz...

ciauz

----------

## Zievatron

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> no perchè non è un pc a 64bit  ma è un athlon-xp(Sempron 3200)... quindi va bene quello consigliato da djinnz...

 

Ma allora, quali sono i pc a 64bit?

Sul sito di AMD (  :Cool:  ) vedo che i sempron3200+ sono indicati con "Operating Mode" a 32 ed a 64 bit. Per questo avevo pensato che il file dello stage3 per amd64 fosse quello giusto.

Si tratta dunque di un 64 che indica qualcos'altro?

----------

## djinnZ

io ho un sempron 3200 ed è 32 bit non 64, effettivamente mi ricordo che quando lo comprai c'era una cpu a 64 definita sempron ma onestamente non so cosa dirti, con stì nomi e numeri a casaccio degli ultimi tempi intel, amd, nvidia ed ati hanno rotto le scatole sul serio.

Se poi la live a 64 ti parte... non so cosa dirti.

----------

## mrfree

 *Fonte wikipedia.it wrote:*   

> Le versioni successive (Paris/Palermo) sono versioni depotenziate dell’Athlon 64 hanno solo 128 o 256 KB di L2-cache e alcune di queste non supportano istruzioni AMD64. A parte queste restrizioni, le nuove Sempron condividono molte funzionalità con l’Athlon 64, incluso il controllo di memoria integrato “on-die” e il supporto per l’infrastruttura HyperTransport.

  Su wikipedia.it c'è l'elenco dei core con le rispettive feature

----------

## Zievatron

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> io ho un sempron 3200 ed è 32 bit non 64, effettivamente mi ricordo che quando lo comprai c'era una cpu a 64 definita sempron ma onestamente non so cosa dirti, con stì nomi e numeri a casaccio degli ultimi tempi intel, amd, nvidia ed ati hanno rotto le scatole sul serio.
> 
> Se poi la live a 64 ti parte... non so cosa dirti.

 

Ma, allora, mi conviene provare e vedere se parte?

Cioè, se parte significa che è meglio se uso la versione AMD64?

----------

## Zievatron

 *Zievatron wrote:*   

> Ahh!!
> 
> Allora uso la distro live di Zabayon per partizionare con gparted.
> 
> Preparato l'HD, metto da parte Zabayon e proseguo l'installazione di Gentoo usando lo stage 3 del sito di robbins.
> ...

 

Infine ho provato. Disastro.

La live di Sabayon parte. L'inizio sembra normale. Cioè carica il kernel e si fa il test del sistema. Poi...

...Fondo bianco con grande quadro nero che lo ricopre direi al 90% (restano due fasce bianche ai lati e due filini bianchi sopra e sotto) e non succede più niente. Posso solo resettare dal case o spegnere.

Ho provato a far partire l'installatore grafico. Quasi uguale, solo che il risultato finale è schermo completamente buio.  :Sad: 

Suggerimenti?

----------

